# Baking Help



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

I have just avoided being struck with a cake which came flying out the door at a helluva rate. Her Ladyship is still persevering with our oven with no success. Everything burns on the bottom no matter what. Baking tins have been tripled lined and casseroles dishes are well oiled. Lowering temp has no effect. Wtf is it with ovens over here. Any advice gratefully received before I am decapitated or worse.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Tonto said:


> I have just avoided being struck with a cake which came flying out the door at a helluva rate. Her Ladyship is still persevering with our oven with no success. Everything burns on the bottom no matter what. Baking tins have been tripled lined and casseroles dishes are well oiled. Lowering temp has no effect. Wtf is it with ovens over here. Any advice gratefully received before I am decapitated or worse.


Mercadona or the local pastelería do lovely cakes..........................


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

El Tonto said:


> I have just avoided being struck with a cake which came flying out the door at a helluva rate. Her Ladyship is still persevering with our oven with no success. Everything burns on the bottom no matter what. Baking tins have been tripled lined and casseroles dishes are well oiled. Lowering temp has no effect. Wtf is it with ovens over here. Any advice gratefully received before I am decapitated or worse.


I do sympathise, it took me a year to get used to ours! It is electric and I've always used gas before. I do casseroles in the pressure cooker now, like the Spanish do. For bread and cakes I use silicone bakeware, preheat the oven for 15 minutes beforehand, and turn the heat off halfway through the cooking time (without opening the door of course).

But if the temperature control isn't working _at all_, perhaps it's time for a replacement?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Had exactly the same issue with our oven, in the end it seemed to be due to the seal being knackered. We got the landlady to replace it for us though as it was beyond a joke, couldn't even cook a simple pizza without it being raw on top and black on the bottom


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> Mercadona or the local pastelería do lovely cakes..........................


No way am I going to suggest buying cakes. I hope to live a little longer.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I do sympathise, it took me a year to get used to ours! It is electric and I've always used gas before. I do casseroles in the pressure cooker now, like the Spanish do. For bread and cakes I use silicone bakeware, preheat the oven for 15 minutes beforehand, and turn the heat off halfway through the cooking time (without opening the door of course).
> 
> But if the temperature control isn't working _at all_, perhaps it's time for a replacement?


Ours is gas and she has always used gas so this adds to the frustration. She does preheat but will try switching off halfway through cooking time. If you do not hear from me again..................it has not been a success.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Tonto said:


> No way am I going to suggest buying cakes. I hope to live a little longer.


sounds like it will have to be a new oven then.....


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> sounds like it will have to be a new oven then.....


  Its only a year old........


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

ShinyAndy said:


> Had exactly the same issue with our oven, in the end it seemed to be due to the seal being knackered. We got the landlady to replace it for us though as it was beyond a joke, couldn't even cook a simple pizza without it being raw on top and black on the bottom



Just checked and seal seems ok but you never know. She has had an eppy and no way am I even going there just now.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

El Tonto said:


> Its only a year old........


ahhhhh


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I had a few disasters with cooking in my oven when we first came here. 

I then bought an oven thermometer and now use that rather than rely on oven settings to get the temperature I want.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Get yourself an oven thermometer because that is the only way you will know for sure what your oven is doing. I hate cooking on electric hobs (I am a trained chef or chief cook at home) but in fact prefer electric fan ovens as they are more reliable. I am assuming yours isn't a fan oven but I suspect the thermostat is bug%ered. If the oven thermometer shows that the temp is not what the oven control says it should be, or, more likely, the oven has wildly different temperatures depending on where in the oven the shelf is. If the oven temps are out or too different at different shelf levels it won't matter what cookware you use it will still go wrong. And a new thermostat or better still a new oven will be on the cards.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for all suggestions, will buy an oven thermometer and take it from there. I really do not want to buy a new cooker if the thermostat is at fault. Thanks everyone.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

A quick update re oven. Stripped the cooker down, cleaned up jets and secured a loose wire. Result........perfect jam sponge. Thanks everyone for all your help.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

The best way I have found to deal with this problem, though it isn't infallible, is to cook everything in a tray of water, cakes or anything for that matter don't burn that way on the bottom.


----------



## El Tonto (Mar 13, 2010)

JoCatalunya said:


> The best way I have found to deal with this problem, though it isn't infallible, is to cook everything in a tray of water, cakes or anything for that matter don't burn that way on the bottom.


I shall inform her Ladyship and then run like hell


----------

